# Ultrasound-"polysistic appearing ovary"??



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Hello, I recently had an internal ultrasound. All came back "normal" and the sonographer was really positive. However, my letter states: polystic appearing left ovary measuring 5mls and normal right ovary measuring 10mls" Can anyone shed light on what this actually means? Xxx


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Evie does the letter give any detail on the AFC (or Antral Follicle Count)? A polycystic looking ovary usually means that they can see lots of cyst or follicles. For example, I have polycystic ovaries as I have lots of follicles and my AFC = 40 (21 on one side and 19 on the other last time it was counted). BUT I don't have PCOS as I don't have any of the symptoms, my blood tests have always been normal, I have regular cycles and I ovulate naturally x


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Hello   thanks for the reply. No, nothing about AFC unfortunately. I did ask at the appointment if this meant I had PCOS and if it was a diagnosis. I was told no, but that one of the ovaries was a bit small. However, no idea what that actually means for fertility or my chances... x


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Evie - having polycystic ovaries (PCO) doesn't necessarily mean you have PCOS. The only way you would know if you have PCO is to find out your AFC. It seems a bit odd to me that this wasn't written down on the scan report but perhaps you could call to clarify what it is? If you have a AFC of over 22 (in total between the two ovaries) then that indicates PCO. I've also seen it written that you're classed as PCO if you have a AFC on 12 in one of your ovaries.

Here's a link to a webpage which I found useful when I was trying to work all of this out myself: www.advancedfertility.com/antralfollicles.htm

IF you find yourself in the position of thinking you have PCO, the next thing you'll need to do is to look at your blood test results to figure out whether you have the syndrome and therefore PCOS. Have you had all your basic bloods done? One classic sign is that the LH level is quite a bit higher than the FSH level. In "normal" people, they should be roughly the same. You also may see testosterone above or at the upper limit of the normal range.

Here's another useful link to another page on the same website as before: www.advancedfertility.com/tests-polycystic-ovarian-syndrome-pcos.htm

I know these are personal questions and feel free to PM me if you don't want to answer them publicly but are you overweight or do you find it hard to lose weight or maintain a healthy weight? Do you have regular periods/cycles? Do you k ow you ovulate naturally? x

/links


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Hi lovely! Thank you for all the links and info. I  didn't realise they were doing an AFC during the internal ultrasound, but on second though, they must have! I should call. My bloifs came back normal. FSH was higher than LH. No problems with weight, and periods are pretty regular 27-31 days averaging 29. Thanks again babe, will try find out the AFC! Xxx


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Evie well it certainly doesn't sound as though you have the syndrome / PCOS so that's good news. Good idea to check the AFC and ask them to clarify what they mean by PCO appearance on that one ovary. It does sound odd though if it's smaller as usually a PCO ovary is larger than usual. Let me know what you find out x


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Evie did you get to the bottom of the description on the scan? x


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Hey babe, thanks for checking in  . I was going to phone, but I have an HSG next week (find out results on the day), and an appointment with the consultant in March, so think I will wait. They told me that whatever the result, IVF would be the next step (after tube removal, if the HSG showes problems). So I figure, will ask about the AFC in the March appointment. Hows you? Xxx


----------

